# Strange problem with all lcd tv's and lcd monitors in my condo



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the strangest thing happening on all lcd tv's and lcd monitors. My dell monitor is the worst. Every picture on the screen leans to the right. All of the picture is there but its slanted to the right. Has anyone heard of this before? I have not. It has happened a few times. Last summer it lasted a few weeks then it eased up and partial slant. I was a cloudy day and it was Sunday when it first happened. The picture starts out straight then and some point in the picture it vers off tho the slant to the right. It don't matter if I take my laptop down the road to the sub development thier. I live in Cincinnti, OH (Delhi Township between Need Rd and Rapid Run). If and has any Ideas please let me know.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Is it April 1st already? 

AC power issue? But this happens on your laptop too when running on battery power?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like a black hole. 

I can't think of any way to create shear on a fixed pixel display.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A raster anomaly common to all your LCD displays may be a household electrical problem, i.e., low voltage. Check the voltage level around your condo. If you don't have a meter, a $15-20 multimeter from RS will do the job. If your voltage is low at all your outlets, call the power co. If it is low only at certain locations, call an electrician.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

It happens on battery power too it happens on all pc's and all tv's it dont matter if i am in my condo or not I can go down the road to the sub development there and the screen is still slanted on the laptop. Its all most normal now but it slants to the left now and a litter to the right sort of like a oval the top of it like it slants to the midlen then round of to right slanting. Just so you know I am not drunk.


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Do your lights dim badly when your heat or a/c kick on? it sounds like you are having a power issue. Get it checked immediately! It could fry your electronics. When I used to be a cable tv service tech, I went on a service call one night and the people had their nuetral break in the power drop to the house and it was using the shield of the coax as the nuetral. Bad news! I told them to get an electrician and the power company on the phone fast. Have it checked.

Good luck,
Lowry

P.S. And let us know what you find out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you wear glasses? If so, might want to check that your frames haven't twisted slightly. Something similar happened to me when I used to wear them. /steve


----------



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont wear glasses but I should I am near sighted. I am allmost certain it has nothing to do with my eye sight. My dell monitor which is the worst realy slants to the right badly.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Does it happen at the same time every day and do you live near and airport, air base or other military base? I knew a guy once who's TV would go all crazy for about 15 minutes every day at 4pm. Ended up being he lived about a half mile from an airport and they performed some sort of radar testing at 4pm every day. It would wack out certain TVs at the same time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

robmadden1 said:


> I dont wear glasses but I should I am near sighted. I am allmost certain it has nothing to do with my eye sight. My dell monitor which is the worst realy slants to the right badly.


Actually, before I asked about glasses, I should have asked the more obvious question. Do visitors observe it as well? And if so, can you snap a picture of what you're seeing and post it here? /steve


----------



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont own a digital cammer and I am about 10 minutes from the airport.


----------



## peaches (Jan 9, 2009)

Time to either call "ghost busters" or cut down on your evening "adult beverages". After a few too many I tend to list to the right myself......lol


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

robmadden1 said:


> I dont own a digital cammer and I am about 10 minutes from the airport.


Do visitors to your home see what you're seeing?

What about your neighbors? If some sort of external interference, they should be experiencing the same issues. /steve


----------

